# Slow seep from the oil pan gasket (2013 Cruze)



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you are still under the 5/100k powertrain warranty, this repair is covered by GM.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I called GM customer service to see if the 5 year warranty will cover this. They are unsure and told me to call the dealer. The car only has about 38,000 miles on it. They did tell me that the oil pan itself is covered, so I am crossing my fingers. I am going to call both dealerships in town tomorrow (when they are open).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd suggest checking the PCV system. When the valve in the intake goes, it causes the engine to overpressure and it will cause leaks from various seals.

I don't think you'll notice symptoms until the pressure ruptures the disk in the valve cover.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'd suggest checking the PCV system. When the valve in the intake goes, it causes the engine to overpressure and it will cause leaks from various seals.
> 
> I don't think you'll notice symptoms until the pressure ruptures the disk in the valve cover.


The check valve in the intake manifold is the first thing to look for.

If you remove the corrugated hose to the top of the intake manifold, you should see this orange dot inside if it's still among the living.










http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Would this be an expensive repair, if it has something to do with the pcv system?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

94mustang said:


> Would this be an expensive repair, if it has something to do with the pcv system?


Intake manifold replacement - and basically anything leaking oil (cam seals, etc) - is also covered by powertrain.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

I also have a similar issue. 2013 2LT RS. I did call my dealer and they said gaskets are covered. Would they be smart enough to check the intake, or would they just change the gasket on the oil pan and call it a day?


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I have two GM dealers in my town. The first one I took it to, I was not impressed they did not even look and see if it was covered under warranty. They just told me to top it off every so often and not worry about it. My 5 year warranty is up in February, so I need to get this fixed sooner than later.

The second dealer that I took it to, said to me that it is extremely rare for the oil pan gaskets to go on these cars. He did mention the PCV system (luckily because of this thread I knew what he was talking about). I am still awaiting for results. He also mentioned something about the turbo, and how that would not be covered under warranty.

So it is very well possible they will just put a new gasket on and call it a day, if you do not mention the PCV.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am going to check into what jblackburn said, which is pretty much what xtremerevolution wrote up here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html
My warranty is up in April of next year. I cleaned my oil pan during my last oil change and will check within the next few days if oil is still seeping by the gasket (will be for sure). Then plan on visiting dealer. I would have thought the turbo would be covered.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> He also mentioned something about the turbo, and how that would not be covered under warranty.


I have no idea what he's talking about. Unless you did something like use the wrong motor oil, most anything to do with the turbo would be covered.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Just an update, they put in some oil dye and cleaned up where the oil had spread underneath. They told me to drive about 300km and then bring it back in. 

Here is the exact thing they wrote up;
"Oil stains found around pan area as well as transmission mount. John inspected. Washed areas and added oil dye to be sure of a correct diag of leaking component".


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

One thing that I find can be tricky when it comes to the dealership (especially for the 5 year Powertrain Component warranty), what is and is not under warranty. The dealer wants to tell me that a lot of stuff is not covered. This is odd to me since don't they make the same amount of money regardless? Luckily I still have my original GM warranty booklet. It says the following for the Engine Coverage;

"Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, and lines. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, *valve covers,* *oil pan, seals, gaskets,* manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, *turbocharger*, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming."

Also note how the turbo is in that list (as ChevyGuy already said). So if they give me any trouble I am pulling out that book. Also thanks *jblackburn*, for reminding me of the five year warranty in the first place.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> The dealer wants to tell me that a lot of stuff is not covered. This is odd to me since don't they make the same amount of money regardless?


Nope. GM gets a reduced "shop rate". And if it is covered, a crooked dealer could charge you and GM.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Just a question of curiosity is this the transmission? I believe it was dripping from here, but ever since they cleaned it, it has not dripped at all. I currently have paper towels under it to see what color the liquid is and where it is coming from. Before it was cleaned this area was covered. I am staring to wonder if it could have been transmission fluid, but I do not want to jump to any conclusions.

Transmission?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

94mustang said:


> Just a question of curiosity is this the transmission? I believe it was dripping from here, but ever since they cleaned it, it has not dripped at all. I currently have paper towels under it to see what color the liquid is and where it is coming from. Before it was cleaned this area was covered. I am staring to wonder if it could have been transmission fluid, but I do not want to jump to any conclusions.
> 
> Transmission?
> View attachment 242850


Yup, that's the trans.

Oil from the top (most notably from the throttle body area - PCV issues) or oil cooler leak - can leak down on top of the transmission and come down the sides of it. If there is oil on top of the transmission right under the throttle body, that's pretty much a sure sign that the aforementioned check valve in the intake manifold is gone.

Transmissions themselves usually don't leak in these cars except at the cooler lines. There have been occasional axle seal and gasket leaks where the two halves of the case meet, but they're rarer. To complicate diagnoses, the fluid is usually quite dark brown due to the factory fluid having rust inhibitors or something in it.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I took a picture from the top and there is oil residue in this area. So it is really starting to sound like PCV issues (as you mentioned from the start).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd check the oil filter cap - make sure it's not leaking from there. By chance, when was the last oil change? I'd want to rule out a sloppy oil change.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I had an oil change in April and another one just last week. I was wondering that as well if it was a sloppy oil change. 

On my Mustang earlier this year oil started to pour out of the sides of the oil filter (which is on the bottom). Long story short, they did not remove the old filter gasket, and essentially there was a double gasket.

I always get my oil changed at the dealership as well.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I took mine in about a month after I got her (she had 32k when I purchased). Saw Oil and Coolant leak. Both covered under warranty no questions asked. Even got a loaner for the 2 days.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I just got a call back from the dealer about ten minutes ago. I brought it back today after putting the necessary amount of mileage with the UV dye.

Anyways, they are saying that it is the rear main seal. I did let the know (multiple times) about the possibility of it being the PCV. 

Does this mean they will have to pull the transmission? And if so, will this have negative future implications?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RMS leak would be a direct result of the PCV system having excessive pressure. It escapes through seals - usually cam seals, then crank (front is most common, then the RMS).

Yes, transmission would have to be separated from the motor to get to it. 

If done right by a good tech, shouldn't be a future issue...


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> RMS leak would be a direct result of the PCV system having excessive pressure. It escapes through seals - usually cam seals, then crank (front is most common, then the RMS).


I told them that exactly, and they are claiming it has nothing to do with the PCV. I am just hoping they are right, otherwise this issue will be happening again (from the sounds of it). Luckily the five year warranty is good until February of 2018. 

It just amazes me that my '94 Mustang has never had any seals changed (have owned it since new), yet a four year old car is already leaking.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

[FONT=.SFUIText]Just off curiosity, is it possible that when the rear main seal leaks, that it has nothing to do with the PCV? Has anyone had a similar repair? I guess I am very paranoid about this happening again when the warranty is up.[/FONT]



BlakeCary said:


> I took mine in about a month after I got her (she had 32k when I purchased). Saw Oil and Coolant leak. Both covered under warranty no questions asked. Even got a loaner for the 2 days.


[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]This car also had a coolant leak about two years ago, and they replaced the water pump.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

My 2013 Cruze has 108,000 on it, and had the Cam cover replaced at 80k. This week it exhibited similar symptoms as last time, so I took it in. Entire intake manifold and cam cover are shot, to the tune of $1,200 bucks. The dealer also told me that this is a common problem because the original intake manifold is either missing a part completely or seated improperly straight from the factory. I called GM customer service immediately and complained, as a major component like this should not be going bad at 108K. They agreed with me, and agreed to cover the repairs at no charge to me. Call them and complain about your trouble, this is a known defect that GM released a bulletin about, but did not recall.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I find the biggest frustration is that they do not really listen to me. They just want to slap in a new part and they do not really care what the cause was. When I have this work done I am going to put a tag on my key-chain that says "Please check PCV check Valve". I mean if they are going to pull out the transmission they should at least be able to do that. Whether they do it or not that is a different story.

I am sure everyone on here is aware of this, but from my experience sometimes you get a car that gives next to no problems, other times you get things like gaskets that fail prematurely, cam covers etc. I have already had my Blind Spot detection system modules replaced twice, trunk switch, water pump, brakes at 30,000 miles (due to rust).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

94mustang said:


> [FONT=.SFUIText]Just off curiosity, is it possible that when the rear main seal leaks, that it has nothing to do with the PCV? Has anyone had a similar repair? I guess I am very paranoid about this happening again when the warranty is up.[/FONT]


[FONT=.SFUIText]
[/FONT]Unlikely. Usually the RMS will begin to weep with old age (everything else will be leaking by that point too) or increased piston blowby associated with a worn, old, tired engine. Or if it's a good old Ford 300.

If they refuse to check out the PCV, ask to speak to the shop foreman and kindly ask that they look for the check valve in the intake manifold. It takes quite literally 2 minutes and a flashlight.

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]


> This car also had a coolant leak about two years ago, and they replaced the water pump.


[/FONT][/FONT]
They all do. #cruzethings


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

We have two dealerships in town one is a Buick, GMC (the one I have been taking it to). The other is a Chevy dealership (I go there once and a while if the other one is booked). I am going to say something along the lines of;

“Please look at the check valve in the PCV system. When the valve in the intake goes, it causes the engine to over-pressure and it will cause leaks from various seals. It has been confirmed that I have a rear main seal leak, and this should not be leaking with a car of this age”.

If you guys think there is anything I should add to this please let me know. I really appreciate your input, this is potentially saving me a lot down the road.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us posted (and keep it up). I am following this closely. I will be looking at my car this weekend to check the valve in the PCV. I really hope they check it for you when you take it in.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]A few things I wanted to add;[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]At the first dealership the write up says; "oil dye added customer to return for further diag. After further dish oil pan leak and possible front pump seal - Warranty" Customer service told me it was a rear main seal leak, the write up says front pump seal, I assume these are different.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]The one I brought it to today, I even typed up and printed about the PCV over pressure. They said that the looked at it and only the oil pan is leaking. According to them there is no over-pressure in the system. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]One other thing to add here the first dealership did a semi-annual inspection and the tech only wrote oil pan leak, nothing about front pump seal. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Is it possible that the first dealership is just trying to find extra work? I do not know who to believe. Any thoughts?[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SFUIText]
[/FONT]


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

94mustang said:


> I have two GM dealers in my town. The first one I took it to, I was not impressed they did not even look and see if it was covered under warranty. They just told me to top it off every so often and not worry about it. My 5 year warranty is up in February, so I need to get this fixed sooner than later.
> 
> The second dealer that I took it to, said to me that it is extremely rare for the oil pan gaskets to go on these cars. He did mention the PCV system (luckily because of this thread I knew what he was talking about). I am still awaiting for results. He also mentioned something about the turbo, and how that would not be covered under warranty.
> 
> So it is very well possible they will just put a new gasket on and call it a day, if you do not mention the PCV.


Do not give that dealer any more of your business if you can. They are fricken morons. Leaking oil is a problem. If you go on a trip they don't know its going to get worse and bam you have four quarts of oil on the ground. Second leaking oil is bad for the environment. It's under warranty they were just lazy bums to fix it.

You are on the ball and caught a leak and you spent time to bring it in to have it fixed and it is under warranty they should of fixed it plain and simple. Report them to GM if they even care about having dealers like that.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Mohawkbear said:


> My 2013 Cruze has 108,000 on it, and had the Cam cover replaced at 80k. This week it exhibited similar symptoms as last time, so I took it in. Entire intake manifold and cam cover are shot, to the tune of $1,200 bucks. The dealer also told me that this is a common problem because the original intake manifold is either missing a part completely or seated improperly straight from the factory. I called GM customer service immediately and complained, as a major component like this should not be going bad at 108K. They agreed with me, and agreed to cover the repairs at no charge to me. Call them and complain about your trouble, this is a known defect that GM released a bulletin about, but did not recall.



I have an interesting story sort of the same thing happened to me. I don't own my cruze any more but this happened to me and they charged me 1078 bucks and so I paid and started to leave. Then I remembered Xtreme's manifold fix and so i go back and ask for the old manifold back. So after about 10 minutes I get called over to the service manager's office - the head guy. They said how about we just charge 200 bucks and they keep the parts to give to GM. I say okay. 

Two weeks later I sold the car. I was out. After four water pumps and now the pcv and intake manifold I just got tired. Maybe if I was younger I would of stuck it out but I am just tired. My dealer was great and GM should be thankful they have a dealer like mine. But I just couldn't take the service visits anymore even though the cruze didn't really cost me much money in repairs but I just didn't have that confidence now that all the warranties were running out and I don't want to have to dig for some secret warranty or call corporate to get my money back. But I do think they have some secret warranty with these stupid check valves in the manifold.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

I took a look at mine this weekend. Valve is still there. I also have the updated valve cover as well (came installed when I bought the car new). So my issue might only be a bad gasket or loose bolts.
My car has 94,000 km on it.

Also if you decide to look for yourself, note there there is an o-ring and plastic washer inside the corrugated tube. It is also a bit difficult to press back on.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Just an update.

Here is the write up for what they did;

*Tech Cause: PIP5197F: Possible Oil Consumption - Oil Leaks - Blue Smoke From The Exhaust - MIL - Or Fuel Trim Codes
Tested crankcase pressure - (-13 H20 during hot idle in park and during snap throttle testing)
PI0957: Diagnostic Tips for Front Cover Oil Leak - Leak is not the plugs mentioned in this P.I.
Oil leak is at the forward most corner of car at the front of the oil pan sealing surface.

Tech Comments: Removed and resealed oil pan filled oil and replaced exhaust gaskets.*

I was told to bring it back in once I put some miles on it (they did not specify an amount, but I would think the more miles the better). It also looks like they did something with the exhaust gaskets, they did not tell me anything about that.

As for the oil leak, I guess only time will tell at this point. I will be watching it very, very closely.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Another update.

Yesterday, I noticed more drips on my driveway. So I took a flashlight and sure enough I could see a oily substance under the transmission (which makes sense because that is where is lined up to). 

I took it out to the dealership (since they never answer their phone). I showed them where is was coming from with a picture, and the mechanic that was standing there said it is transmission fluid (which makes sense). 

So here is the annoying part. When I had in in for service a couple weeks ago, they knew this was happening. They completely failed to mention it to me, it was not even in the invoice as you can see from my last post.

How common is this on a 2013 Cruze? There is an old thread from 2011 on here in which someone had only 3200 miles on their Cruze and this started to happen.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

94mustang said:


> Another update.
> 
> Yesterday, I noticed more drips on my driveway. So I took a flashlight and sure enough I could see a oily substance under the transmission (which makes sense because that is where is lined up to).
> 
> ...


If it's between the transmission half gasket it's not exactly uncommon. Idk where they source gaskets but they suck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

So, this is the work they did to the car. Looks like they did something with the steering adjustment as well. Hopefully this helps anyone that is reading this in the future. I have also provided a picture to show where it was dripping (I circled it in yellow).

*Parts;
24231188 – GASKET-T/CV HSG – Warranty (FP)
24266675 – Seal – Warranty (FP)

Tech Cause: Inspection – Transmission fluid leak from Torque Converter Housing Gasket.
Tech Comments: 8464930 Torque Convertor Housing Gasket Replacement 8070012 Wheel Alignment – Steering Wheel Angle and / or Front Toe Adjustment.
Add: To Perform Steering Wheel Angle Sensor Centering. -Warranty*

Hopefully this fixes the problem. Thanks to everyone how contributed to this thread.


----------



## Cruze2423 (Oct 1, 2018)

So I went in today and had the dealership look at my car(Same story as EVERY one on here- smells like antifreeze is burning, loss of power, rough idle, oil loss) and there saying I need to replace the Oil pan gasket, the cam shaft actuator seals, and my water outlet valve needs to be replaced. These all just seem like SYMPTOMS of possibly the PCV system? How do I get someone to look at this responsibly because I called GM and got nowhere and the dealership isn't responding to anything that I suggest. Advise Please.


----------

